

Ask HN: Review FuelDeck - Performance Monitoring + Analytics - mohit_agg

hello everyone,<p>we are launching private beta of fueldeck.com, a performance monitoring + analytics platform that helps in understanding how performance is impacting your business metrics like user engagement, retention, conversion and much more by providing performance metrics in a user-centric way.<p>our main differentiation lies in segmented analysis of performance metrics (geographic, browser, devices etc) and how they relate with your business metrics (like do mac users have higher engagement for faster sites? do they pay more as well, leading to higher sales? similarly, comparing different countries or cities and other metrics?).<p>i&#x27;ll really like to hear your thoughts :)<p>thank you so much for your time!
======
mohit_agg
clickable - [https://www.fueldeck.com](https://www.fueldeck.com)

